# Anybody close to Louth? Free Rabbits on FB...



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Anybody know of somewhere or someone that could help with these?

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10150705383163899&set=o.151671188226955&type=1&theater

I don't like this "pets for sale" page, but I will "like" it to see what "free rabbits" there are in the hope they don't go as snake food...

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

Ohh, damn having no space or transport


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have the transport, but I don't have the space 
That one shown is beautiful.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

o I didnt realise you could sell pets on facebook.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> o I didnt realise you could sell pets on facebook.


hmm, neither did I until one of my contacts came up as "like"ing the page :

I've already posted 2 comments on there! I could get myself in trouble I think!

Someone wanted "a small dog, must be cheap!"  so I pointed out if they couldnt afford to get the dog, how could they afford to keep it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> o I didnt realise you could sell pets on facebook.


There are hundreds of pet sale pages on fb 
I follow a few and try to offer advice where I can, it is heartbreaking tho


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have the space but dont have the transport, i only actually have 5 buns at the moment


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

only 5? I thought you had 13 or so?

I wont start keeping an eye on fb preloved is bad enough


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i did, but they were all the random missfits with problems and illnesses, and others were just old 

like pheonix, he had dental problems and the roots eventually caused an abcess in his mouth which we couldnt beat
sammy had root elongation for which there was no fix
squishy had neurological issues and we knew she wouldnt live a full life when i took her on, as did mr himi
charlie was full litter sister to squishy and although she appeared physically healthy both her parents died at just over a year old, as did all the others in the litters
china had cancer

sadly it happens when you take in the ones that need it


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i have the space but dont have the transport, i only actually have 5 buns at the moment


Bunny Run? Where are you again Lil Miss?


----------



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

Aww such a shame, there's loads in the North East on all the Facebook pets for sale pages I see people liking. I'd end up with all of them, I find it hard enough in the rehoming bit when I have to get something from pets at home if I'm in desperation for some rabbit supplies.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

The only positive to advertising on Facebook is the fact that you will get more people interested and therefore more people to interrogate . 

When my rabbits were wrongly sexed by the the vet Biscuit and Sugar ended up having Lollipop and Oreo (My dad used to hate taking them to the vets on his own with names like that ). We ended up keeping Oreo because at the time she had a dodgy eye. I didn't advertise anywhere but I got a few people interested but would just tell people that she was already sold if they didn't meet my requirements... including my best friend. After about 10 offers shes now living with a guy my Dad works with where she has her own bedroom for at night and free roam of the house the rest of the time and I still get updates after 5 years . He did have a 3 year old daughter, who at the time was insisting she didn't want a baby rabbit she wanted my Biscuit ! We assured her Lollipop would grow into an adult rabbit and she was happy to have her then. Even though it was technically her dad's rabbit.

I think, although Facebook is a social network, that causes more trouble than good, as long as you make sure you see the person you are selling your animal to at least a couple of times and make sure they meet your requirements, its still tacky but a little better. It's people that don't do this and practically stick a stamp to their pets head that are the problem. 

I must admit though, I did give Lollipop away for free. Had it been someone I didn't know I would have put a price on her. To be honest though, I don't think I could have given her to someone I didn't know. I'd never make a good breeder, I cried when she was gone (for a couple of days).


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> Bunny Run? Where are you again Lil Miss?


sheffield hun


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm, might be a bit of a problem.

Will have a think when my head starts working again, not up to much in that department at the moment 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry to hear u have lost so many Miss. I don't know how you can put yourself through the heart ache.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i ask myself that a lot too hun, but the answer is simple.

if i dont then who will?? and the moment it doesnt hurt to loose one when that time comes, is the moment i will stop, as if it doesnt hurt to loose them, you cant have given them the love they deserve


----------



## lennysmum (Jul 19, 2011)

I wonder is it Louth in Ireland? I live in Dublin and my lil boy is getting neutered tomorrow will be looking for a girl......heartbreaking to see them just given away like that tho  poor buns


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm. Good point, only way to find out is to message and ask.


----------

